

Deriving interfaces for free, generically, in Haskell - coolsunglasses
http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Generics

======
coolsunglasses
An example for JSON parsing and generation:

[https://www.fpcomplete.com/school/starting-with-
haskell/libr...](https://www.fpcomplete.com/school/starting-with-
haskell/libraries-and-frameworks/text-manipulation/json)

